
On YouTube Kids, Startling Videos Slip Past Filters - QAPereo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/04/business/media/youtube-kids-paw-patrol.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
microwavecamera
Did a quick search for "mickey mouse" on Youtube and found 4 of these channels
in the top results. 2 of the channels, Super Mickey TV and Kids Toon TV have
both been up since 2009 and have received 104,683,425 views and 228,872,521
views respectively. How can I find them in a couple minutes but Google can't
find these channels in 8 years? Keep up the good work Google.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ13ZTjCeIWy0DiORQ-
UerA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ13ZTjCeIWy0DiORQ-UerA)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg0F6W2cSXgrgYi5nGVsUbw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg0F6W2cSXgrgYi5nGVsUbw)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/CaluMMaCL1](https://www.youtube.com/user/CaluMMaCL1)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/lovepersonified19](https://www.youtube.com/user/lovepersonified19)

